# Trying to figure out how to power my well with generator



## elementalwindx (Sep 3, 2017)

I bought a Briggs and Stratton 5,500watt generator and have it setup with a plug into my 2 power panels. It powers everything in them just fine minus washer/drier (didn't attempt them) but when I tried to turn on my well pump, it would not turn on. Even with all the breakers in the panel turned off except the well pump. Any idea how to make this work? I've found my max power usage is 90kWh in 24 hours according to my power company, which from my newbie math makes me think my 5,500watt generator should have handled my home just fine. It did power everything else flawlessly for days. 

Do I simply need to get a bigger wattage generator?

Thanks.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Could use just a little more info, a model # and perhaps a explanation on how your feeding those panels.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

I have one of those, under the Craftsman Label, and it runs my well pump everytime. I have a TransSwitch and it was water that I was really concerned about....toilets! I have a bigger gen, but the 5500 sets on my covered deck, ready to go. If your pump is coming with 240v, that could be the problem, but that generator is great to get you thru an power outage. Ron


----------



## Israelx (Sep 3, 2017)

Gonna guess your well pump is 220/240, as are most I have seen down here (Georgia)...and as far as I know the draw (amperage) is relatively low, but may, at motor's start (assisted by capacitor in well control panel) require a bit more current than normal operating flow.


----------



## Israelx (Sep 3, 2017)

Rather than muddy the waters, which I may have done in the above...the simple formula E x I = W where E is voltage and I is current= Watts, should tell you if your genset is burly enough. So, if you've got a 1/2 HP pump that might draw 6 amps and it is 230 volts, 6 x 230 =a requirement of 1380 watts. But if you have a 1 1/2 HP well motor that is 230v operating at 13.1 amps, you can see how your power consumption will have more than doubled, but one would think still well within the capacity of a 5500 genset. Almost (with the exception of dryer and electric range) a home's appliances are run off 110/120 volts developed between the bus fed by one leg of your normal 110/120 service entrance and neutral. But 220/240 is developed across the two legs coming in (which is why you will probably see a double pole breaker) for your range and dryer, possibly a/c and furnace (if central)...and probably well pump. That double pole breaker makes contact with the two 110/120 buses that feed your panel, thus supplying 220/240 to the needy appliance.

I am surely not one to tell you how to manage your wiring, that's best left to a local electrician as needed. (and you could actually have a 110/120 volt well pump) but I have a suspicion you may be trying to run a 220 v motor with 110v. Sometimes the well motor is fed from a breaker by a two wire/w ground conductor that, using the "white" wire as feed, could lead a novice to think that that white wire is a common (Isn't the white always the neutral??) and mistakenly not understand that in that case that white wire is carrying its portion of 120 volts in the 220/240 circuit. But a common/neutral is never connected to the output side of a circuit breaker, so it can sure look confusing. But...you will probably know if your well pump is 220 if it comes off a double pole breaker. But like I said, all of the above comes from a non-electrician, so don't take any of it "to the bank". But it may help point you in a direction of better information...and if, and as need be, an electrician.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Description of breaker(s) in load center feeding the pump would be useful e.g. single breaker, two breakers tied together.. Agree with previous, "how are you feeding the load centers, etc." transfer switch, main breaker lockout, etc. If everything works including the pump when the utility is providing 110/220V and the pump doesn't work when you're "presumably" providing 110/220V from the genset the way it's connected becomes an obvious place to look at.


----------

